
I Created a Profitable Blog Helping People Defend Against Bullies - patwalls
https://starterstory.com/stories/how-i-created-a-profitable-blog-helping-people-defend-against-bullies
======
bradknowles
Have you gone to the actual blog in question?

Suggested replies to a bully who says “you have a small dick” are things like
“Yeah? Well it was big enough for your mom last night!”

Seriously, that’s one of the recommended replies. Most of the other replies I
saw were equally puerile.

So far as I can tell, there is nothing uplifting or positive about the site.
It may be well positioned for SEO, but it brings nothing good to the thorny
issue of how you resolve the problem of someone bullying you.

Frankly, I don’t think that this is the kind of site we want to be
celebrating.

------
bradknowles
Ultimately, the site profits because bullies are mean, and the victims go
looking for help.

But this site doesn’t really help, it just perpetuates the problem, because
otherwise it would go broke.

That’s called a conflict of interest.

